# Lonesome Dove



## John (Sep 13, 2004)

This book is what opened the world of books for me.  It is still one of my favorites, and I highly recommend reading it.


----------



## Rayhi (Sep 24, 2004)

*We don't rent pigs!!!*

I remember that!  I never read the books but I watched the movie specials faithfully and still have them on tape.  Lonesome Dove became a short lived weekly TV series too but it wasn't the same and I only saw a couple of episodes.

If you enjoyed those books then you'd also like the North & South series which ran as mini-series (10 hour movies) from back in the early 80's.  I'm not sure who wrote the books but there ended up being several sequals to the mini-series over the years:
1) North and South
2) North and South Book II
3) North and South Book III
4) Heaven and Hell (Book IV)

Now that you brought these memories up, I'm gonna go find the Lonesome Dove series of books and start reading!  Great stuff!   

Rayhi


----------



## basta (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes!!  When people ask my favorite books and authors, I always list Lonesome Dove and Larry McMurtry right up there with Dostoyevsky, Hemingway, and Orwell.  And I don't even like Westerns.

Have you read the rest of the series?  What'd you think? 

Did Ahummado kick ass or what?


----------



## Queasy Dillo (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah!  Westerns rock!


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Dec 22, 2004)

I watched the movie with my dad, and we both really enjoyed it.  Besides, the Good, Bad, and The Ugly, this is still one of my favorites.


----------

